

The Original 'Lambda Papers' by Guy Steele and Gerald Sussman - whatajoke
http://library.readscheme.org/page1.html

======
whatajoke
A google docs link to original scheme manual, in case the site bogs down.
[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Frepository.re...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Frepository.readscheme.org%2Fftp%2Fpapers%2Fai-
lab-pubs%2FAIM-349.pdf)

